# pleco that eats snails/eggs



## Terry6000 (Apr 2, 2012)

so i just lost my pleco from a infected cut it sustained form a rock i had in my tank. I loved this guy because he complete wiped out the sail population in my tank. I never had to worry about buying plant that eggs on them
so 
I am in the hunt for another pleco but i want to find one the eats snails and snail eggs. I know this is rare to find one that eats them but i was wondering if someone knew if there was a pleco that is more known for eating them.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Scobinanistrus sp. is suppose to consume snails


----------



## Lorne (Feb 27, 2013)

L046 zebra pleco's eat snails


----------

